# 6 volt batteries



## robertjconley5 (7 mo ago)

Hello, I need to purchase 2- 6 volt, deep cycle RV batteries. I don't have much ideas about RV batteries. I like the idea of having at least 6 or more hours of reserve power, (we have a small solar panel mounted on the roof for recharging during the day).
That's about it. Hope to receive some advice and recommendations like this Top 5 Best 6-Volt Batteries for RV [2022 Review] - RVProfy .
Thanks in advance,


----------



## cbramsey5898 (9 mo ago)

You would have to wire the batteries in a Series configuration in order to get 12 volts out. I had 6 volt batteries on my Class A.


----------

